# GA Beekeeper's Assn



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

The Spring 2008 GBA is scheduled. An impressive list of speakers, including but not limited to Reg Wilbanks and Kim Flottum. Better make your plans!

http://www.ent.uga.edu/Bees/Newsletter/07_12_GBL.pdf


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

*Dates are Feb1 and 2*

By the way, its coming up soon.


----------

